# How do you collect/trap springtails?



## SnakePaparazzi

I was out in the yard digging today and noticed what appears to be dark, temperate springtails. At first I thought they were fleas... I was able to catch about 10 but saw lots more...

Is there a way to trap them?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022678,-117.120854


----------



## marylanddartfrog

SnakePaparazzi said:


> I was out in the yard digging today and noticed what appears to be dark, temperate springtails. At first I thought they were fleas... I was able to catch about 10 but saw lots more...
> 
> Is there a way to trap them?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps


Yup take a small deli container peel off the 3 micron filter on a vented lid put a wet paper towl in the bottom then put a couple peaces of any store bought mushroom put the lid back on without the 3 micron filter and take it to the spot you found the springs .place the container on the ground and cover with some leaf litter in you yard the wait a few days


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

Are you talking about the fruit fly lids? Remove the filter from one of those?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022595,-117.120702


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

Would Baker's yeast work too? If so, I'll go set one up right now 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022468,-117.120667


----------



## Pumilo

If those are the filters he's talking about, I really don't think they are 3 micron. They don't look like nearly a tight enough weave to be 3 micron, but that really doesn't matter in relation to this thread.
Yes, yeast would work too.
Be aware that anytime you introduce something from outside, you are risking pathogens and other bugs.
Collecting them should be easy, cleaning them into a monoculture is another story. Some tips on that here. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html
Another method of collection would be to put a piece of tree fern panel over the spot overnight. You could sprinkle a bit of yeast on that, too. For some reason springtails love tree fern! Pick it up in the morning and whack it with a spoon or the handle of a butter knife and watch them fall into your collection container.


----------



## marylanddartfrog

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Are you talking about the fruit fly lids? Remove the filter from one of those?
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps



Yes thats what I mean


----------



## marylanddartfrog

SnakePaparazzi said:


> Would Baker's yeast work too? If so, I'll go set one up right now
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: Google Maps



Im sure it would help but I have never needed it the mushrooms work well for me


----------



## SnakePaparazzi

Thanks for the advice  I'm going out now to plant a trap 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=34.022646,-117.121026


----------



## frogparty

You can do wha we did for invertebrate zoology to isolate bugs from leaf litter. 
1-Get a 2 liter bottle

2-Put a screen mesh on the mouth large enough to allow insects to fall through, but small enough to prevent leaf litter from passing through

3-cut bottom off bottle and place narrow mouth with screen inside clean bottle with wide mouth

4-Secure so bottle apparatus doesn't tip, and fill 2 liter bottle with leaf litter from likely area

5- wait overnight. As the moist leaf litter dries out, invertebrates go deeper down into the bottle and invariably fall through the screen into the other bottle below. I have caught many tomocerus this way.


----------



## itsott

Got a picture of your contraption?


----------



## frogparty

No but it's pretty self explanatory


----------



## james67

its called a berlese funnel.

im trying a few things right now (heads up folks! NEW NEW springs coming!!!!!!) after finding black springs the size of heydei (but that look like giant black tropicals) in my yard. i'll be using a funnel to separate them from the isopods and ants, and then culturing them for a few generations (anesthetizing and selecting adults under magnification) to remove (as best i can) wild pathogens

james


----------



## frogparty

I knew it had a name! I just couldn't remember it

Let me know when you've got those springs ready. I'll send you a cutting of m Psychotria viridis


----------

